# astronomy



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone on here do amateur astronomy? anyone have a nice telescope. Not a department store kind but a celestron or mead telescope?


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got most of a 12.5" telescope built. I just never finished the base. I gave away all of my eyepieces and my smaller scope. If you are interested in finishing it, just let me know.

James


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

A set of Celestron (?) binoculars and a cool tri-pod stand will get you some surprising results.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I've got a 10" Coulter, and a few smaller ones...

Jharrigan07 -What were you building? a dob? What mirror do you have?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I've always been interested in it...but a lifetime spent living inside the loop in Houston pretty much wiped out that dream....


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> I've always been interested in it...but a lifetime spent living inside the loop in Houston pretty much wiped out that dream....


My son was 6 when we lived off memorial between gessner & west belt (80's) and he was interested in the night sky. So I found a place in Stafford that sold kits and bought one, ($175ish) put it together and had a great time with son. It was just a 4.5in. newtonian on a simple dobsonian mount but we were able to see double stars and Saturn and Jupiter from our front walk ... conditions permitting. One time when we were out a woman who lived nearby walked past and stopped to admire what I was doing for my son and asked what we were looking at ... I told her Saturn and did she want a look? She accepted and once she made out the image didn't believe it, she thought it was some sort of trick and told me so ...  ... for all intents and purposes she seemed to be an intelligent and educated woman but she just couldn't believe a guy and his 6yo son on the sidewalk could find something so far away with such a simple devise ... I was just as disbelieving of her ignorance I guess ... life lesson for my son ...

.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

I've got a Celestron C-8 that I've had since the late 1970's. still works and views great.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

If you are interested, the Huntsville Amateur Astonomy Club meets in Riverside, Texas where they have an observatory with a 20" Schmidt-Cassegrain and many 8-inchers that are mostly used in the Undergraduate Physics Dept. at Sam Houston State University. If you are interested I can ask the head-honcho if I can put you in contact with him.......they are always interested in getting the public involved...


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

There is also http://www.hmns.org/george-observatory/


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

If any of you guys are interested I've got a 10" f/5 mirror, secondary, spider and focuser for sale.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember a number of years ago (30?) a public park was built in I think Ft Bend co. called Bayou Bend and was initially opened with some sort of observatory and a 36in (?) telescope from some colledge in LA. Am I remembering right ... if so does it still exist ... ?

.


----------

